# La moglie non lava e non cucina Ora rischia 6 anni di carcer



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2016)

[h=2]L'uomo ha citato la donna per maltrattamenti in famiglia. La donna rischia da due a sei anni di carcere



[/h]                                                          	            Giuseppe De Lorenzo      - Mer, 03/02/2016 - 13:34                 







                                             Tua moglie non lava e non cucina? Magari si dimentica anche di stirare? Puoi denunciarla e mandarla in galera. 









O almeno, puoi provarci. È quello che ha fatto un uomo di Sonnino, in provincia di *Latina*. La moglie, 40 anni, ora rischia una condanna da due a sei anni di *carcere *per maltrattamenti in famiglia. Il giudizio ci sarà il prossimo 12 ottobre.
Il *marito*, 47 anni, come scrive _Repubblica_,  la accusa di averlo insultato per due anni di fila, di avergli negato  l'accesso alla camera da letto e di averlo costretto a vivere in una  casa che definire sporca è troppo poco. Insomma, la moglie non puliva e  lui ha deciso sporgere denuncia. Senza considerare il fatto che spesso  la donna non si premurava nemmeno di fargli trovare il pranzo pronto. Un  offesa insostenibile, a quanto pare.
E così il sostituto procuratore Gregorio Capasso ha deciso che ci sono gli estremi per configurare il reato di *maltrattamenti in famiglia*.  E la donna è stata rinviata a giudizio dal giudice Mara Mattioli del  Tribunale di Latina. Ora l'aspetta il processo e l'eventuale condanna.





http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cronache/moglie-non-lava-e-non-cucina-marito-denuncia-1220096.html


----------



## ivanl (3 Febbraio 2016)

non fa una grinza


----------



## Eratò (3 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> [h=2]L'uomo ha citato la donna per maltrattamenti in famiglia. La donna rischia da due a sei anni di carcere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'avrà traditaSul serio, con tutti i cazzo di reati che succedono ogni giorno, un magistrato decide di fare un intero processo con tanto di gallera per una cosa del genere?E non bastava consigliare entrambi di sbrigarsela tra di loro? Mha...


----------



## brenin (3 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'avrà traditaSul serio, con tutti i cazzo di reati che succedono ogni giorno, un magistrato decide di fare un intero processo con tanto di gallera per una cosa del genere?E non bastava consigliare entrambi di sbrigarsela tra di loro? Mha...


Straquoto ! ( maledetto semaforo...) ho postato,sempre in tema di magistrati,una sentenza del tutto opposta,ove il marito per oltre 20 anni ha massacrato di botte la moglie.... per il giudice non c'è colpa in quanto " La donna di fatto ha tollerato la condotta del marito ".
qui : http://www.lastampa.it/2015/11/13/it...bI/pagina.html l'articolo.

E' una casta, intoccabile,illuminata ( anche e soprattutto in campo medico e scientifico ),con comportamenti tali da offendere il termine ortodosso.... e nonostante i referendum sulla loro responsabilità continuano imperterriti.... 
se li conosci li eviti ( non tutti certo,ma la stragrande maggioranza ).


----------



## brenin (3 Febbraio 2016)

.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *L'uomo ha citato la donna per maltrattamenti in famiglia. La donna rischia da due a sei anni di carcere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Germania gli avrebbero fatto un pernacchione, più o meno 
ora capisco il negargli l'accesso alla camera da letto e gli insulti che possono esser cose sulle quali poter giudicare ma stirare e cucinare no ? Cazzo che siete monchi vuoi uomini ? Ma dove sta scritto  che deve pulire, cucinare, lavare la moglie ahooooo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2016)

Praticamente rischio 3 anni visto che sono 20 anni che non cucino


----------



## Skorpio (3 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Praticamente rischio 3 anni visto che sono 20 anni che non cucino


Col rito abbreviato te la cavi con una amatriciana ..


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Praticamente rischio 3 anni visto che sono 20 anni che non cucino


Si vede che il giudice dell'articolo è un tantino misogino


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*

Non stiri e non cucini?e sti cazzi...qual'è il problema?te metti a pecora?va tutto bene...


----------



## brenin (3 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Praticamente rischio 3 anni visto che sono 20 anni che non cucino


Perchè proprio non ti piace o c'è qualcun altro che lo fa volentieri al posto tuo ?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non stiri e non cucini?e sti cazzi...qual'è il problema?te metti a pecora?va tutto bene...


Ecco mi sembra giusto


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco mi sembra giusto


Lavanderia e ristorante,risolto il problema,ma la pecora...ecco sulla pecora non transigo.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Col rito abbreviato te la cavi *con una amatriciana *..


Che mi ci vorranno 3 anni per imparare a farla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non stiri e non cucini?e sti cazzi...qual'è il problema?te metti a pecora?va tutto bene...


Vedi perchè io e te andiamo d'accordo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Che mi ci vorranno 3 anni per imparare a farla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A pecora te ce metti in 3 secondi....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Perchè proprio non ti piace o c'è qualcun altro che lo fa volentieri al posto tuo ?


Non mi piace
Sono impedita
ho sposato un cuoco


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A pecora te ce metti in 3 secondi....


gia risposto


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> gia risposto


Allo stesso minuto,hai la passione per le pecore?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lavanderia e ristorante,risolto il problema,ma la pecora...ecco sulla pecora non transigo.


La tua seconda domanda ad una donna quando la conosci è:"ti piace a pecora ?"


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allo stesso minuto,hai la passione per le pecore?


devo anche perdere tempo a rispondere a questa domanda così banale?


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2016)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> La tua seconda domanda ad una donna quando la conosci è:"ti piace a pecora ?"


No,non mi sembra opportuno fare una domanda del genere ad una donna,esterno da solo questa mia predisposizione alle pecore.Punto.
La prima ovviamente è il culo giusto?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedi perchè io e te andiamo d'accordo :rotfl::rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> A pecora te ce metti in 3 secondi....


l'ora più dolce prima di essere ammazzato (cit.)


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> devo anche perdere tempo a rispondere a questa domanda così banale?


La pecora anale non è mai banale.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> La pecora anale non è mai banale.


Era la domanda non la pecora che era banale


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Era la domanda non la pecora che era banale


Le domanda sulla pecora anale non è mai banale...:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le domanda sulla pecora anale non è mai banale...:rotfl:


:calcio:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non mi sembra opportuno fare una domanda del genere ad una donna,esterno da solo questa mia predisposizione alle pecore.Punto.
> La prima ovviamente è il culo giusto?:rotfl::rotfl:


Dai no " come ti chiami ?" Se no poi devi dire  " *cosa* si va a prendere un aperitivo?" :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dai no " come ti chiami ?" Se no poi devi dire  " *cosa* si va a prendere un aperitivo?" :rotfl:


Come ti chiami dopo la pecora....E l'aperitivo anche.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come ti chiami dopo la pecora....E l'aperitivo anche.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Non lasci scampo


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Non lasci scampo


Dopo la pecora possiamo anche parlare.


----------



## banshee (3 Febbraio 2016)

io cucino da paura e pratico posizioni ovine ma non so stirare, quanto rischio?


----------



## banshee (3 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che mi ci vorranno 3 anni per imparare a farla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


fidati, con gli ingredienti giusti e la ricetta giusta è un attimo  è facile...!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2016)

Prima i fatti poi i convenevoli 


oscuro ha detto:


> Dopo la pecora possiamo anche parlare.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io cucino da paura e pratico posizioni ovine ma non so stirare, quanto rischio?


l'ergastolo


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> l'ergastolo


Ban l'ergastolo?secondo a pecora nessuno avrà mai il coraggio di condannarla,neanche un sanzione amministrativa...:rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (4 Febbraio 2016)

....si ma non è mica giusto, questa magari ha avuto anche ragioni di comportarsi così e ora ci rimette lei???
Ma che sfida essere donne. 
Ma io posso denunciare mio marito per molestie casalinghe che a casa non fa da una vita tutti i lavori "notoriamente" da uomo?


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



oro.blu ha detto:


> ....si ma non è mica giusto, questa magari ha avuto anche ragioni di comportarsi così e ora ci rimette lei???
> Ma che sfida essere donne.
> Ma io posso denunciare mio marito per molestie casalinghe che a casa non fa da una vita tutti i lavori "notoriamente" da uomo?


Se sta sotto i 10 cm puoi farlo.


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ban l'ergastolo?secondo a pecora nessuno avrà mai il coraggio di condannarla,neanche un sanzione amministrativa...:rotfl:


meno male, allora vado tranquilla  che con lo stiraggio proprio non è cosa...


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> meno male, allora vado tranquilla  che con lo stiraggio proprio non è cosa...


Basta che ti proni leggermente e sussurri:amore mi spiace non so stirare..però con la pecora me la cavo...


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Basta che ti proni leggermente e sussurri:amore mi spiace non so stirare..però con la pecora me la cavo...


:rotfl::rotfl:

però giuro che mi impegno.. solo che non mi riesce bene! stirare, dico :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> però giuro che mi impegno.. solo che non mi riesce bene! stirare, dico :singleeye:


Con la pecora che hai ti si perdonano parecchie cose....forse solo per il maggiolone potresti avere problemi.
:rotfl:Io fra una pecora nel maggiolone e  il maggiolone a pecora preferisco la prima...:rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (4 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se sta sotto i 10 cm puoi farlo.


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con la pecora che hai ti si perdonano parecchie cose....forse solo per il maggiolone potresti avere problemi.
> :rotfl:Io fra una pecora nel maggiolone e  il maggiolone a pecora preferisco la prima...:rotfl:


sei sempre molto gentile, ti ringrazio.

posso contare su di te come testimone per la difesa se mi incarcerano per mancato stiraggio domestico allora? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> sei sempre molto gentile, ti ringrazio.
> 
> posso contare su di te come testimone per la difesa se mi incarcerano per mancato stiraggio domestico allora? :rotfl:


Sarò il consulente della difesa.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2016)

comunque le camicie è impossibile stirarle


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque le camicie è impossibile stirarle


basta un po' di allenamento; io le stiro senza problemi


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque le camicie è impossibile stirarle





ivanl ha detto:


> basta un po' di allenamento; io le stiro senza problemi


quoto marito! caro ex marito pure le camicie sai stirare?


----------



## oro.blu (4 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque le camicie è impossibile stirarle


ora esiste un aggeggio che funziona ad aria calda, la moglie non serve più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:[video=youtube_share;tyNMwbHCBv8]https://youtu.be/tyNMwbHCBv8[/video]


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto marito! caro ex marito pure le camicie sai stirare?


certo; non mi diverte, ma lo so fare. Se e' per questo, so anche cucire un bottone. 
Negli anni universitari, mica ero a casa di mamma', ho dovuto imparare. Cucino, stiro, lavo, sono un perfetto ometto di casa 
La cosa che mi pesa e' fare le pulizie, li' c'e' la colf


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> certo; non mi diverte, ma lo so fare. Se e' per questo, so anche cucire un bottone.
> Negli anni universitari, mica ero a casa di mamma', ho dovuto imparare. Cucino, stiro, lavo, sono un perfetto ometto di casa
> La cosa che mi pesa e' fare le pulizie, li' c'e' la colf


bravo  io faccio tutto sola, pulisco, lavo, cucino e spesa.. ma non so stirare.

comunque se stendi bene non serve stirare! io stendo benissimo i panni, sono un drago alco:


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> bravo  io faccio tutto sola, pulisco, lavo, cucino e spesa.. ma non so stirare.
> 
> comunque se stendi bene non serve stirare! io stendo benissimo i panni, sono un drago alco:


mah, quando centrifughi si spiegazzano comunque, per cui si deve stirare per forza; almeno camicie, pantaloni, t-shirt


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> mah, quando centrifughi si spiegazzano comunque, per cui si deve stirare per forza; almeno camicie, pantaloni, t-shirt



forse le camicie, la ti assicuro che jeans e t shirt li stendo talmente bene che non serve stirare  poi ti mando foto dimostrative!


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto marito! caro ex marito pure le camicie sai stirare?


eh si my wife   le faccio stirare alla ragazza che mi pulisce casa... i pantaloni riesco, le camicie no


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ora esiste un aggeggio che funziona ad aria calda, la moglie non serve più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:[video=youtube_share;tyNMwbHCBv8]https://youtu.be/tyNMwbHCBv8[/video]


figata! :singleeye:


----------



## Tessa (4 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> fidati, con gli ingredienti giusti e la ricetta giusta è un attimo  è facile...!


Facile dirlo per chi ci e' portato!
Anche io sono completamente negata in cucina. 
E ricettari e overdose di programmi tv non eliminano quello che e' diventato un vero e proprio blocco. 
Ieri ho avuto gente a cena e mi sono stressatissima....
Peccato perche' se fossi piu' fluida farei inviti a cena a nastro....


----------



## brenin (4 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Facile dirlo per chi ci e' portato!
> Anche io sono *completamente negata *in cucina.
> E ricettari e overdose di programmi tv non eliminano quello che e' diventato un vero e proprio blocco.
> Ieri ho avuto gente a cena e mi sono stressatissima....
> Peccato perche' se fossi piu' fluida farei inviti a cena a nastro....


Scusa,per curiosità, cosa intendi per completamente negata ? forse per piatti eleborati tanto belli da vedere ma che non saziano ???


----------



## Tessa (4 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Scusa,per curiosità, cosa intendi per completamente negata ? forse per piatti eleborati tanto belli da vedere ma che non saziano ???


Nel senso che devo andare a leggere sul 'cucchiaio d'argento' anche il tempo di cortura di una patata bollita.......


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Nel senso che devo andare a leggere sul 'cucchiaio d'argento' anche il tempo di cortura di una patata bollita.......


11 minuti in pentola a pressione, vengono benissimo


----------



## brenin (4 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> 11 minuti in pentola a pressione, vengono benissimo


A prescindere dal tipo di patata o usi sempre la stessa qualità ?


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Facile dirlo per chi ci e' portato!
> Anche io sono completamente negata in cucina.
> E ricettari e overdose di programmi tv non eliminano quello che e' diventato un vero e proprio blocco.
> Ieri ho avuto gente a cena e mi sono stressatissima....
> Peccato perche' se fossi piu' fluida farei inviti a cena a nastro....


hai mai provato a cucinare senza seguire ricettari, senza guardare programmi e in modo un po' inventato?

ti metti lì e provi.. magari ti blocchi proprio perchè stai attenta a seguire le ricette, i tempi, le dosi etc e quindi poi sbagli..


----------



## Foglia (4 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *L'uomo ha citato la donna per maltrattamenti in famiglia. La donna rischia da due a sei anni di carcere
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Molto spesso i media fanno danni incredibili pur di far rumore.


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> A prescindere dal tipo di patata o usi sempre la stessa qualità ?


cambia un po' sulla dimensione; se son piccole, devono stare meno o si spappolano; io cerco di farle in pezzi tutti uguali, tipo una patata novella media e 11 minuti restano al punto giusto tanto che si possono poi mettere in teglia con olio e rosmarino e passarle 10 min al grill per farle rosolare


----------



## oro.blu (4 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> mah, quando centrifughi si spiegazzano comunque, per cui si deve stirare per forza; almeno camicie, pantaloni, t-shirt


il segreto è fare la centrifuga leggera e appendere tutto nelle grucce ...ti basta dare un colpetto giusto alle camice...


----------



## oro.blu (4 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> figata! :singleeye:



ehe ne so una più del diavolo 

Chiedetemi di qualsiasi trappola strana per la casa o la cucina ed io, ho ce L'ho già o so che esiste


----------



## Tessa (4 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> cambia un po' sulla dimensione; se son piccole, devono stare meno o si spappolano; io cerco di farle in pezzi tutti uguali, tipo una patata novella media e 11 minuti restano al punto giusto tanto che si possono poi mettere in teglia con olio e rosmarino e passarle 10 min al grill per farle rosolare


Ad esempio anche per me le patate vanno un po' lessate prima di andare in forno. Ma molti ti risponderebbero che e' follia, che vanno dirette in forno!


----------



## Tessa (4 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> hai mai provato a cucinare senza seguire ricettari, senza guardare programmi e in modo un po' inventato?
> 
> ti metti lì e provi.. magari ti blocchi proprio perchè stai attenta a seguire le ricette, i tempi, le dosi etc e quindi poi sbagli..


Non ho fantasia. Devo ispirarmi da qualche parte.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> *Ad esempio anche per me le patate vanno un po' lessate prima di andare in forno.* Ma molti ti risponderebbero che e' follia, che vanno dirette in forno!


assolutamente si, vanno prima inumidite ed ammorbidite, solo dopo si infornano :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ad esempio anche per me le patate vanno un po' lessate prima di andare in forno. Ma molti ti risponderebbero che e' follia, che vanno dirette in forno!





Nobody ha detto:


> assolutamente si, vanno prima inumidite ed ammorbidite, solo dopo si infornano :singleeye:


ecco per esempio, io le metto in forno senza cuocerle prima. le lascio 15 minuti sotto sale nello scolapasta e poi le inforno... mi vengono perfette e molto croccanti


----------



## oro.blu (4 Febbraio 2016)

*CORSO PRATICO VELOCE PER STIRARE LE CAMICE*

Io faccio come la tizia... solo prima di fare il giro stiro a rovescio la parte che si abbottona...


[video=youtube_share;9ktMWwQ2K-M]https://youtu.be/9ktMWwQ2K-M[/video]


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ehe ne so una più del diavolo
> 
> Chiedetemi di qualsiasi trappola strana per la casa o la cucina ed io, ho ce L'ho già o so che esiste


oro, approfitto: allora io pulisco come gli antichi :rotfl: ovvero passo la scopa, poi lo swiffer e poi lo straccio (mocio vileda). sempre fatto così anche nella precedente convivenza ma comincio un po' a stufarmi..

per sostituire scopa e swiffer, pensavo di comprarmi un aspirapolvere, ma non so quale. per lo straccio? devo prendere una vaporella?


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> oro, approfitto: allora io pulisco come gli antichi :rotfl: ovvero passo la scopa, poi lo swiffer e poi lo straccio (mocio vileda). sempre fatto così anche nella precedente convivenza ma comincio un po' a stufarmi..
> 
> per sostituire scopa e swiffer, pensavo di comprarmi un aspirapolvere, ma non so quale. per lo straccio? devo prendere una vaporella?


che tipo di pavimento hai?


----------



## oro.blu (4 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> oro, approfitto: allora io pulisco come gli antichi :rotfl: ovvero passo la scopa, poi lo swiffer e poi lo straccio (mocio vileda). sempre fatto così anche nella precedente convivenza ma comincio un po' a stufarmi..
> 
> per sostituire scopa e swiffer, pensavo di comprarmi un aspirapolvere, ma non so quale. per lo straccio? devo prendere una vaporella?


Per fortuna ho potuto decidere io il pavimento, Palladiana tirata a piombo....solo aspirapolvere e mocio. Se hai piastrelle dicono aspirapolvere automatica tipo  Roomba  (ma dicono che è la migliore) e poi vai di vaporella o similare...
per i'robot ci stavo facendo un pensierino anch'io....


----------



## Tessa (4 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> oro, approfitto: allora io pulisco come gli antichi :rotfl: ovvero passo la scopa, poi lo swiffer e poi lo straccio (mocio vileda). sempre fatto così anche nella precedente convivenza ma comincio un po' a stufarmi..
> 
> per sostituire scopa e swiffer, pensavo di comprarmi un aspirapolvere, ma non so quale. per lo straccio? devo prendere una vaporella?


Accendi un mutuo e compra il folletto!
Prima prendi un pomeriggio di ferie per 'la dimostrazine' del rappresentante e poi una settimana per provare a vedere se hai capito bene!


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Accendi un mutuo e compra il folletto!
> Prima prendi un pomeriggio di ferie per 'la dimostrazine' del rappresentante e poi una settimana per provare a vedere se hai capito bene!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la vedo un filino complicata  però so che è il top del top e che poi non usi davvero altro...


----------



## Tessa (4 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la vedo un filino complicata  però so che è il top del top e che poi non usi davvero altro...


Top! Ma costa una follia. 
Il Miele decennale era defunto e ho fatto il regalo di Natale alla casa.


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> che tipo di pavimento hai?


un gres bianco e grigio...


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Per fortuna ho potuto decidere io il pavimento, Palladiana tirata a piombo....solo aspirapolvere e mocio. Se hai piastrelle dicono aspirapolvere automatica tipo  Roomba  (ma dicono che è la migliore) e poi vai di vaporella o similare...
> per i'robot ci stavo facendo un pensierino anch'io....


quindi dici aspirapolvere e mocio e basta? ho un gres porcellanato...


----------



## brenin (4 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la vedo un filino complicata  però so che è il top del top e che poi non usi davvero altro...


Io consiglio Dyson....

https://www.dyson.it/


----------



## banshee (4 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Io consiglio Dyson....
> 
> https://www.dyson.it/


sto sul sito...!! grazie :up:


----------



## brenin (4 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sto sul sito...!! grazie :up:


Prego....  noi ci troviamo benissimo,comprato direttamente da loro con ottimo sconto. pavimenti: marmo e parquet; gres in bagno. Cane con muta " da urlo " ..... e tappeti: no problem !


----------



## oro.blu (4 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quindi dici aspirapolvere e mocio e basta? ho un gres porcellanato...


ma con il gres il mocio non ti lascia pelucchetti?? Prendi una vaporella. Come ho detto io ho palladiana, quindi si va lisci e veloci, niente fughe e quindi è tutto più semplice...
Una mia mica passa la vaporella dappertutto e ha i'robot che le passa la polvere. Lei solleva sedie e oggetti e "sguinzaglia" la bestia alla mattina, quando torna dal lavoro passata con la scopa a vapore (a un cane quindi lo fa spesso) e quando è a casa il mercoledì che ha giorno di riposo passa la vaporella che è più potente.


----------



## Rudra (4 Febbraio 2016)

Speriamo allora che,per la sua tutela, il giudice affidi nuovamente questo povero maltrattato alla suocera madre!


----------



## Tessa (4 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ma con il gres il mocio non ti lascia pelucchetti?? Prendi una vaporella. Come ho detto io ho palladiana, quindi si va lisci e veloci, niente fughe e quindi è tutto più semplice...
> Una mia mica passa la vaporella dappertutto e ha i'robot che le passa la polvere. Lei solleva sedie e oggetti e "sguinzaglia" la bestia alla mattina, quando torna dal lavoro passata con la scopa a vapore (a un cane quindi lo fa spesso) e quando è a casa il mercoledì che ha giorno di riposo passa la vaporella che è più potente.


Le televendite mi ipnotizzano. 
Dopo aver visto quella della sciura che con la vaporella tirava a lucido le fughe  delle piastrelle del bagno l'ho subito acquistata. 
Un pomeriggio di lavoro, distrutta come dopo dieci bagni turchi e le fughe erano grigie quanto prima.....


----------



## oro.blu (5 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le televendite mi ipnotizzano.
> Dopo aver visto quella della sciura che con la vaporella tirava a lucido le fughe  delle piastrelle del bagno l'ho subito acquistata.
> Un pomeriggio di lavoro, distrutta come dopo dieci bagni turchi e le fughe erano grigie quanto prima.....


Ricorda che le fughe non sempre sono bianche in origine. Ad esempio quelle che ho nel seminterrato sono grigio scuro.
è strano che le fughe non siano diventate bianche con il getto sottile della vaporella. Un metodo infallibile è acido muriatico e paglietta (quella che usava la nonna) e darci di gomito....  Ma io mi rifiuto!! Abbastanza buono e con risultati accettabili è il pulitore di fughe "il pulifughe" il maggiordomo .... Poi ce ne saranno altri in giro

Buon lavoro!!!!


----------



## Eratò (5 Febbraio 2016)

Qualche mese fa il piccolino si metteva a fare l'artista con i pennarelli colorando le fughe di ogni colore possibile immaginabile... Lavavo con il Lysoform e le fughe tornavano bianche. Avrò le fughe strane?


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



Tessa ha detto:


> Facile dirlo per chi ci e' portato!
> Anche io sono completamente negata in cucina.
> E ricettari e overdose di programmi tv non eliminano quello che e' diventato un vero e proprio blocco.
> Ieri ho avuto gente a cena e mi sono stressatissima....
> Peccato perche' se fossi piu' fluida farei inviti a cena a nastro....


E ti prenderesti tanti rifiuti a nastro..la simpatia non è certo il tuo forte.


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Le televendite mi ipnotizzano.
> Dopo aver visto quella della sciura che con la vaporella tirava a lucido le fughe  delle piastrelle del bagno l'ho subito acquistata.
> Un pomeriggio di lavoro, distrutta come dopo dieci bagni turchi e le fughe erano grigie quanto prima.....


Le televendite ti ipnotizzano?non sono meravigliato.


----------



## brenin (5 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Qualche mese fa il piccolino si metteva a fare l'artista con i pennarelli colorando le fughe di ogni colore possibile immaginabile... Lavavo con il Lysoform e le fughe tornavano bianche. Avrò le fughe strane?


Non penso,trovandomi nella tua stessa situazione ( estesa a tendaggio e divano )..... il lysoform fa miracoli.....


----------



## Eratò (5 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Eratò ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Qualche mese fa il piccolino si metteva a fare l'artista con i pennarelli colorando le fughe di ogni colore possibile immaginabile... Lavavo con il Lysoform e le fughe tornavano bianche. Avrò le fughe strane?
> ...


Idem!Abbiamo anche un ragno disegnato in piena vista che non ho potuto cancellare sennò succedeva una tragedia! Ma ha promesso che non disegna più sui muri... (sono una mamma troppo permissiva lo confesso...)


----------



## brenin (5 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Idem!Abbiamo anche un ragno disegnato in piena vista che non ho potuto cancellare sennò succedeva una tragedia! Ma ha promesso che non disegna più sui muri... (sono una mamma troppo permissiva lo confesso...)


Per quanto riguarda i muri.... abbiamo ( meglio dire siamo riusciti ) a circoscrivere la sua " zona d'azione " alla sola sua cameretta.... dopo di che abbiamo trovato adesivi giganti da appiccicare ai muri... e dopo un po' si è adeguato.... adesso li sposta da una parte all'altra,e quando di stufa c'è il blocco di carta per dipingere ( con la mamma sempre in vista però ). Quando ti guardano con quegli occhioni.... è comprensibile essere permissivi..... ( il mio fa 4 anni tra pochi giorni ).


----------



## Eratò (5 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda i muri.... abbiamo ( meglio dire siamo riusciti ) a circoscrivere la sua " zona d'azione " alla sola sua cameretta.... dopo di che abbiamo trovato adesivi giganti da appiccicare ai muri... e dopo un po' si è adeguato.... adesso li sposta da una parte all'altra,e quando di stufa c'è il blocco di carta per dipingere ( con la mamma sempre in vista però ). Quando ti guardano con quegli occhioni.... è comprensibile essere permissivi..... ( il mio fa 4 anni tra pochi giorni ).


E vero... che poi quando dicono quel "scuuusami mamma"  io mi sciolgo.Comunque avete trovato un buon metodo:up:Il mio compie 4 anni quest'estate ma son fortunata perché il fratello più grande (fra poco compie 6 anni) lo consiglia pure... È bellissimo quando si parlano e il più piccolo fa le domande a quello più grande e riordinano insieme


----------



## banshee (5 Febbraio 2016)

quoto il Lysoform a spada tratta !!

grazie dei consigli....allora aspirapolvere e straccio. e ora mi scelgo un bell'aspirapolvere di quelli potenti


----------



## brenin (5 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E vero... che poi quando dicono quel "scuuusami mamma"  io mi sciolgo.Comunque avete trovato un buon metodo:up:Il mio compie 4 anni quest'estate ma son fortunata perché il fratello più grande (fra poco compie 6 anni) lo consiglia pure... È bellissimo quando si parlano e il più piccolo fa le domande a quello più grande e riordinano insieme


Per il nostro bimbo la parola riordinare,sia essa pronunciata in italiano o russo, è quasi tabù... però non dispero,la mamma è molto "sensibile" a queste problematiche....


----------



## Eratò (5 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Per il nostro bimbo la parola riordinare,sia essa pronunciata in italiano o russo, è quasi tabù... però non dispero,la mamma è molto "sensibile" a queste problematiche....


E che il piu piccolo imita il più grande nel caso mio. Che quando il grande era piccolo la parola riordinare era tabù, sia in italiano che in greco, anche da me


----------

